# Male Betta suddenly has sack like thing hanging from his belly



## veronicorn (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I woke up this morning and was startled by this weird thing hanging from my betta stomach. I have no idea what it is. I'm really worried about it and have no idea what it is. I'm including a picture even though the quality isn't that great. It's like a grayish white thing just hanging out.









Housing 
What size is your tank?
I gallon
What temperature is your tank?
78
Does your tank have a filter?
yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
no
Is your tank heated?
yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
I have freeze dried bloodworms he gets twice a week then I switch between Bio betta gold and Aquen betta food.
How often do you feed your betta fish?
He gets four pellets in the morning and nothing on Friday. Friday was yesterday so he wasn't fed. 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
Once a week. Just changed the water yesterday which always stresses him out. 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
All
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
API Stress coat plus

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
No



Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Yes
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No
When did you start noticing the symptoms? This morning
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Got him from pet store a month and a half ago.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

From the picture it looks like poo to me although if you are feeding freeze dried bloodworms it is likely trapped air in the poo causing the poo to look balloon like. Freeze dried foods are really bad for betta's because they are full of air and I would advise switching freeze dried for proper frozen food. And to invest in a good quality pellets such as New Life Spectrum betta pellets, or Omega buffet betta pellets.

Also for you size tank I would also recommend doing more water changes regularly but not as much, this will help your boy by not stressing him out so much, I would do three changes a week of 50%


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, it's just some poop. He may be a little constipated. Foods that contain a lot of grain/filler ingredients (wheat, gluten, corn, rice, soybean, "meal" etc) can cause constipation in some bettas.

As Beautiful Betta suggested, I would try switching to either the New Life Spectrum or Omega One Betta Buffet brands. 

If water changes stress him out, you may want to get a larger tank and add a filter. Once a filtered tank becomes cycled, you'll be able to do partial water changes, rather than full ones.


----------

